# Polikarpov I-16



## Violator (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was at the Flying Heritage Collection today and remembered that at least a couple of you are big fans of the Rata. Enjoy!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2011)

THX for sharing.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2011)

They really are something else. Good stuff!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice shots. Thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2011)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## futuredogfight (May 12, 2012)

Ahh. the I-16, a perfect target for the Finnsh Hawk 75s


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2012)

Still a beautiful plane!


----------



## futuredogfight (May 12, 2012)

If you like a small, snubnosed plane.


----------



## ontos (May 12, 2012)

Great shots, for some reason I like this plane, I did a few skins for it in IL2. Thanks for posting 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2012)

ontos said:


> Great shots, for some reason I like this plane, I did a few skins for it in IL2. Thanks for posting 8)


I always found it to be a fun little plane to fly in IL-2. 


Wheels


----------



## Altea (May 21, 2012)

And the Finish Hawk -75 for a I-16, : tongue8: slurp, slurp! Good and rather easy meal (at least compared to the 109F!)


----------



## Jenisch (May 21, 2012)




----------



## muscogeemike (May 21, 2012)

Wasn’t the I-16 an earlier aircraft then the H-75? Especially the -75’s used by the Finns. The I-16 was a revolutionary fighter - in its day.


----------



## Altea (May 22, 2012)

muscogeemike said:


> Wasn’t the I-16 an earlier aircraft then the H-75? Especially the -75’s used by the Finns. The I-16 was a revolutionary fighter - in its day.



Sure, but was H-75 better armed, better protected, faster or more agile for that than soviet I-16 with 1100 hp M-63 engine?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2012)

Nice pictures. That Rata is one of the ex-Alpine Fighter Collection ones, formerly ZK-JIQ. There's some rather interesting hardware in the background too - I think I saw a Hetzer tank as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

It's cool but weird looking at the same time...


----------

